# Connexion Ethernet bridée à 100BaseTx



## Lionscov (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un Imac 27'' mid 2010 et j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à me connecter via Ethernet.
Au début, mon Imac me disait qu'aucun câble n'était connecté et après avoir changé 3 fois de câble (Catégorie 6), je pensais que ma carte réseau était HS.
Mais en persévérant, j'ai retrouvé sur le forum une discussion datant de février 2011 et j'ai suivi les bons conseils de *Polo35230* (que je remercie).
En appliquant ses conseils, ma connexion est reconnue mais qu'en 100baseTX.
J'ai une Freebox Révolution qui gère le 1000 Mbits/s et l'Imac également, si j'en crois les infos données.
Pourquoi, ne puis-je pas passer à cette vitesse ?
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
Chez moi, le Wifi a déjà pas mal d'appareils connectés dessus (3 Iphone, 2 Ipod Touch et 2 Ipad).
Voici les paramètres actuels de :
*Freebox - Réseau local/Switchs :*
Configuration du port 1 (Mon Imac) Vitesse 100 Mbits en Half Duplex
Si je mets en Auto, je perds ma connexion.
*Imac - Paramètres Réseaux :*
TCP/IP via DHCP avec adresses renseignées manuellement : IPv4, Sous Réseau et Routeur
DNS : là aussi, j'ai ajouté mon adresse de serveur DNS
802.1X: case "Activer la connexion automatiquement" est cochée
Proxy : case "Découverte auto proxy" et "Utiliser le mode FTP passif" cochées; les autres cases non.
Matériel : Configurer manuellement, vitesse 100baseTX, duplex intégral et MTU 1500
J'ai essayé un peu toutes les combinaisons mais apparement, c'est la seule qui fonctionne.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Novembre 2015)

Avez vous essayé de configurer les deux ports ethernet (box et iMac) en mode manuel:
vitesse: 1000baseT, Full duplex.
En principe, il ne devrait pas y avoir de pb.


----------



## Lionscov (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je vous remercie car sur un post de 2011, vous aviez dépanné une autre personne et il y a quelques jours, après avoir reçu mon Imac acheté d'occasion, c'est en recherchant sur le Net que je suis tombé sur vos conseils.
Je pensais sincèrement que la carte réseau était HS.
Par contre, c'est vrai que j'ai essayé ces paramètres et cela ne fonctionne pas. Il n'y a que quand je me mets en 100 Mbits avec la configuration détaillée plus haut, que cela marche.
Je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui bloque le débit. Hier encore, j'ai acheté un nouveau câble pour retenter le coup. C'est un catégorie 6A 4 pairs.


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Novembre 2015)

Je pense qu'on peut écarter un pb de câble ethernet.
Vous avez dû également essayer plusieurs ports de la box.

Pour savoir d'où vient le pb, il faudrait remettre les ports eth de la box et du Mac en auto, puis faire un test avec un switch ayant des ports giga bps , si vous en avez un,.
Il faudrait intercaler ce switch entre la box et le Mac et observer les voyants sur le switch ou l'état des vitesses négociées (par la box et le Mac)
Sur la plupart des switchs, le voyant est vert quand  le vitesse négociée est 1Gbps, et orange si 100Mbps.

Si c'est bon, on pourra penser à un pb de compatibilité entre les ports eth de la box et du Mac au niveau physique). 
Si ce n'est pas bon, on verra le côté qui pose pb. Vraisemblablement côté port ETH du Mac. Peut-être un contact limite qui fait que c'est bon à 100, mais pas à 1000.


----------



## Lionscov (21 Novembre 2015)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut écarter un pb de câble ethernet.
> Vous avez dû également essayer plusieurs ports de la box.
> 
> Pour savoir d'où vient le pb, il faudrait remettre les ports eth de la box et du Mac en auto, puis faire un test avec un switch ayant des ports giga bps , si vous en avez un,.
> ...


Bonjour,
En effet, j'ai testé sur plusieurs ports de la box.
Qu'appelez-vous switch ? A quoi cela sert-il ?
Faut-il que j'en achète un ?
Cordialement,


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Novembre 2015)

Un switch ethernet, c'est un matériel qui permet de connecter plusieurs équipements (en ethernet) sur un même réseau local.
N'en achète surtout pas un. C'est juste pour faire un test.
Essaye de t'en faire prêter un.


----------



## Lionscov (22 Novembre 2015)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Un switch ethernet, c'est un matériel qui permet de connecter plusieurs équipements (en ethernet) sur un même réseau local.
> N'en achète surtout pas un. C'est juste pour faire un test.
> Essaye de t'en faire prêter un.


Bonjour Polo,
Je vais demander à notre informaticien au boulot. Il a peut être ça.
Je vous tiens informé si j'arrive à avoir le switch.
Merci en tout cas.
Cordialement,


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Quel est ton débit internet?
Si tu ne dépasses pas les 100 Mbits/s pas de soucis.

@+


----------



## Lionscov (22 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Quel est ton débit internet?
> Si tu ne dépasses pas les 100 Mbits/s pas de soucis.
> ...


Bonsoir,
Avec l'utilitaire réseau, il me donne un débit de 100 Mbits via Ethernet
300 Mbits via Wifi (tous les autres appareils sont éteints : 3 Iphone, 2 Ipad et 2 Ipod Touch)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

300 M/bits entre ton mac et la box, mais ce qu'il faut regarder c'est ce qui se passe entre la box et internet. 
Dégrouptest te permet de tester ton débit. Tu peux tester en wifi et ethernet. Je serai prêt à parier que c'est plus rapide et stable en ethernet qu'en wifi.


----------



## Lionscov (22 Novembre 2015)

Voici les résultats de Degrouptest (connexion via Ethernet)
- Débit descendant : 6 409 Kbps
- Débit montant : 994 Kbps
- Ping 36 ms


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Donc ta liaison internet est aux environs de 7 Mbits/secondes largement au dessous des 100 Mbits/secondes de ta liaison ethernet. 
Pas de soucis à te faire.

Et en wifi ça donne quoi?


----------



## Lionscov (22 Novembre 2015)

Voici les résultats de Degrouptest (connexion via Wifi)
- Débit descendant : 6 482 Kbps
- Débit montant : 1009 Kbps
- Ping 36 ms


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Donc pas de différences.
Là ou je suis étonné c'est que dans la section Matériel de ta liaison ethernet l'option Configurer "Automatiquement" ne fonctionne pas.
As tu testé différents ports ethernet sur la box (s'ils existent)?


----------



## Lionscov (22 Novembre 2015)

Oui, j'ai testé plusieurs ports, sans succès.


----------

